# No Fare Reduction Refunds from Virgin Atlantic



## carpediem (Oct 26, 2007)

Below is a recent correspondence between myself and a Virgin Atlantic Customer Representative.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to proceed in getting a fare reduction based on current prices?  The fare on my ticket has been reduced by $200 - ouch!  What would you do?

Thank you for your email and apologies for the delayed response.

Your dissatisfaction at discovering that our fares have subsequently reduced is 
certainly understood. Please be assured however that at the time you originally 
made your reservation, you were offered the lowest fare available. Our Travel 
advisors are only able to advise you using the information they have in front of 
them.     

As I am sure you can appreciate travel agents, independent passengers and our 
own staff are accessing our fares every minute of the day. Therefore, there are 
many influencing factors out of our control that may result in the fare 
reducing. For example, a passenger holding a provisional reservation 
subsequently cancels. This will result in the seat they were holding being 
released for general sale again and possibly at a lower fare. The cancellation 
of a group booking can also result in the same.

Virgin Atlantic will also frequently run or extend independent special offer 
campaigns and it is unfortunate that not all of our passengers will benefit from 
them. Our own Contact Centre agents are often unaware of this information 
sometimes up to 24 hours before it happens. In order to remain competitive, we 
have to react to the promotions being offered by other carriers and it's very 
unfortunate that not all of our passengers are able to benefit from them.  

Whilst it is true that by booking early you will have an overall better chance 
of obtaining a discounted fare, this also guarantees that you are able to travel 
on the flights and dates of your choice. This is because promotions released 
nearer to the day of departure will generally hold restricted availability. If 
you had waited for a promotional discounted fare, there is a possibility that 
you would have struggled to obtain your preferred dates of travel.

In view of the above information, I regret that we are unable to comply with 
your request for the difference in fares to be refunded. I'm sorry that we're 
unable to answer more in accordance with your wishes on this occasion, but hope 
that you now understand how our fares are administered.

Thank you for taking the time to contact us on this occasion.

Kind Regards

Greg Hamling
Contact Centre Customer Service Team

     -----Original Message-----

October 20, 2007

Dear Customer Service Representative,

...I have just finished a conversation with one of your customer
service representatives ? Scott and Christiana (supervisor) ? regarding the
following matter.  I am extremely disappointed in their level of service,
their inability to resolve this issue, and your policy on refunds and
reimbursements.

I purchased SIX tickets round-trip to London on May 16th, 2007.  Recently
I've noted that the price for those same tickets on that exact flight have
gone down over $1200.00 total.  Since August I have tried to contact your
various departments trying to get reimbursed for the difference between
what I paid and the current price of the tickets to no avail.

I would expect if I have done my due diligence in continuing to "fare
watch" that you would respect that effort and reimburse me the difference
since I have made the commitment to fly with your airline.  It seems almost
ridiculous to me that my only course of action is to cancel my flights with
you and book on British Airways which is currently even cheaper than your
flights.  But even taking that option I would still be paying $200/ticket
as a cancellation fee.

My argument is this:  Since May, I have been committed to flying with your
airline.  Why should I be penalized for making that decision early?  I do
hope that you will resolve this issue to my satisfaction and reimburse me
the difference in price between what I paid and current.  That would
indicate to me that you live up to your touted customer service reputation.

"Customer service and commitment to our passengers has been the driving
force behind our brand. We strive to get it right, first time, every time?"
[from Virgin Atlantic Customer Charter]


----------



## brp (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know the particulars for Virgin Atlantic, but I do know how these things are handled with other airlines..and I would imagine that Virgin is similar. The terms associated with the purchased fare class cover changes to the ticket, and repricing comes under the "change" category. On American, for example, a change in fare can be processed, but only after the change fee is assessed. For international travel, this is typically $200, so a $200 fare drop would be a wash. If it were more than $200, one could same some money.

While I can understand wanting the money back (I've certainly been in that situation myself ), I can also understand the airlines' viewpoint- if they allowed unfettered changes like this, they would have people booking on one fare, and ratcheting down with any fare decrease. Not good for an already troubled bottom line.

Cheers.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Your rights regarding refunds in cases of fare reductions, as well as all other rights, are individual to each airline.  This is true since deregulation of the airline industry in the early 1980s.  Many airlines have similar rules and regulations, because competition requires them to do so, or be subject to having passengers book with other airlines that are more competitive.

Generally, your rights specific to each airline are in a document called "Conditions of Carriage," that most airlines have somewhere on their websites.  With virtually every airline, you agree to the "Conditions of Carriage," and its terms are incorporated into your contract for the purchase of the tickets.  You need to look at the "Conditions of Carriage" for Virgin to determine whether or not you have any right to part or all of a refund.  

There are a few things that might entitle you to a refund of the difference in fare, but again it is specific to the carrier and the fare you booked.  Some fares are specifically changeable with a change fee, or fully refundable.  On these fares, normally you can get the difference in fare refunded to you (in some cases less the change fee).  If they don't give it to you, and you have a fully refundable fare, then you simply cancel the reservation and get the full refund back.  In the event of a fare with a change fee, you rebook, and get back the difference in fare, less the change fee.

Another reason you might have a refund coming to you is if the flight schedule changed in any respect.  Again, the parameters of this are determined by the wording of Virgin's Conditions of Carriage regarding such things.  But most carriers have a provision entitling you to a refund in the event of a schedule change.

Good luck, and remember that, when you are trying a new airline, you should be familiar with its Conditions of Carriage so that you know your rights.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is Virgin Atlantic's Conditions of Carriage.

Here are the general provisions regarding refunds.

Below is the provision regarding your right to a refund in the event of a schedule change:



			
				Virgin Atlantic said:
			
		

> If, after purchase of your Ticket, we make a significant change to the scheduled flight time which is not acceptable to you, and we are unable to book you on an alternate flight which is acceptable to you, you will be entitled to an involuntary refund in accordance with Article 10.2 if you have acted reasonably.



A little vague as to what constitutes a "significant change," but if there has been any change in your flight times, there is at least an argument that you are entitled to a refund, but that you will accept a partial refund of the fare difference, instead.


----------

